# Wie funktioniert ein Vortex



## qix100 (20. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum Vortex System. Wir verwenden eine komplette Anlage von Tip http://www.tip-pumpen.de/zub_vortexkammer.php inkl. Vortex. Aber der Vortex bleibt eigentlich immer sauber und daher wollte ich mal fragen wie ein solches System funktionieren soll? Habe schon die Suche strapaziert aber leider nichts gefunden.

Danke,
qix100


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hallo,
mach doch bitte mal detalierte Fotos von deinem Filter, ich kann mir immo nicht vorstellen wie er von innen ausschaut


----------



## qix100 (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hallo,

ich war jetzt gerade mal auf Foto Safari 

http://www.myschoner.de/Aquarium_BIlder/teich.jpg

Unser Teich, ca. 15.000 Liter

http://www.myschoner.de/Aquarium_BIlder/teich_bewohner.jpg
Die Bewohner und die sch**** Algen






Der Vortex von innen





Der Vortex steht aktuell nur daneben, weil er keinerlei Wirkung zeigt 

http://www.myschoner.de/Aquarium_BIlder/filter3.jpg
Die komplette Filterbatterie

In den Filtern sind jeweils 3 Kammern wo die ersten beiden mit Bürsten und die dritte mit Steinen besetzt sind. Auf Grund der starken Algen mussten wir die Schwämme raus machen weil die täglich verstopften.

Gruß,
qix100


----------



## schrope (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hallo!

Sag mal, sitzt dein Vortex eigentlich als erster in der Filterreihe?

Wie groß ist der den bzw. wieviel Liter fasst der? Sieht nicht gerade groß aus!
In einem Vortex sollte eigentlich das Wasser zur Ruhe kommen, damit sich der grobe Schmutz absetzen kann und somit nicht alles in die Bio-Kammern kommt.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## qix100 (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hallo Peter,

also die beiden Filteranlagen je für 20.000 Liter (links und rechts auf dem untersten Bild) werden jeweils mit einer 6000er Pumpe versorgt. Der Vortex hing am rechten Filter an erster Stelle.

Der Vortex hat die Abmaße von ca. 400x400x400mm.
Schmutz hat sich da nie abgesetzt, obwohl genug vorhanden ist:?

Gruß,
Frank

P.S. Die Bilder von deinem Teichumbau funzen nicht mehr!


----------



## schrope (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hallo Frank,

tja, das ist das Problem beim Vortex und auch noch in Verbindung mit einem gepumpten System.

Wenn du hier im Forum etwas nach Vortes stöberst wird du herausfinden das ein Vortex unter 500l Volumen nicht wirklich funktionieren kann, ausserdem sieht es so aus als würde hier das Wasser gerade hineinströmen. 
In einem Vortex sollte eine kreisende Wasserbewegung herschen damit sich der Schmutz besser nach unten absetzt.
Das kannst du einmal probieren. Besorg dir einen passenden ~90° Bogen und gibt diesen innen im Vortex über den Einlauf, sodas dann die Strömung zur Seite geht und nicht mehr geradeaus.
Weiters hast du noch ein gepumptes System wo dir die Pumpe den Schmutz auch noch kleinhechselt, wodurch sich der Schmutz noch schwerer absetzen kann.

Wenn ich du wäre, dann würde ich den Vortex bei 1..2..3 verscheppern und einen Spaltsiebfilter kaufen oder selbst bauen. Das sind zuverlässige Vorfilter welche den Schmutz auch wirklich AUS dem System entfernen! Such mal hier im Forum danach und lies dich darüber schlau. 

MfG,
Peter

P.S: Also bei mir funktionieren alle Bilder bei meinem Teichumbau.....(auch auf der Arbeit)


----------



## Jogibärle (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hallo Frank,

die Maße von deinem Vortex kannst vergessen, viiiiiiiiiiiiiel zu klein.
Mein Filter hat auch einen Vortex, funktioniert top wie es Peter erwähnt hat so das das Waser zu ruhe kommt und sich der Dreck absetzt. Schieber auf zum reinigen und dann läuft das Teil wieder
Kauf dir einen größeren Vortex vorne hin, am besten nicht unter 200Liter.


gruß Jürgen


----------



## qix100 (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hallo zusammen,

also unser Vortex ist wohl so konzipiert, dass das Wasser durch die UV Lampe und dann in das Loch (4. Bild) rein fließt. Wenn du jetzt vom 90° Bogen sprichst, sollte der dann per Standrohr besser in den unteren Bereich geleitet werden oder an der Wasseroberfläche?

Ich habe schonmal bei 1..2..3.. geschaut und das folgende Angebot gefunden:SiPa Siebfilter Patrone Ist das so ein Spaltsiebfilter?

Habe im Forum schon so viel über Filter gelesen (Sieb-, Trommelfilter etc.), dass ich bald den Überblick verliere 

Danke für eure Hilfe
Frank


----------



## schrope (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hallo Frank,

zur Klarstellung hier die Erleuterungen:

*Vortex:*
Großer runder Behälter in welchem das Wasser in einer kreisenden Bewegung zur Ruhe kommen soll, damit sich der grobe Schmutz zum Grund hin absetzen kann. 






Bauanleitung und Diskussion hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2138/?q=sifi

*SiFi: *






Eine SiFi ist eine Zwischenstufe aus Vortex und Siebfilter. Hier wird das Schmutzwasser in den Vortex eingeleitet und durch eine Siebpatrone abgeleitet. 
Vorteil gegenüber dem Vortex ist, das durch das relativ feine Sieb kein grober Schmutz mehr in die Bio-kammern durchkommt.

Nachteil ist, das wie bei einem normalen Vortex der Schmutz nicht aus dem System gefiltert wird und somit auch in Lösung gehen kann und dadurch die ganzen Nährstoffe ins Wasser gelangen.

Diskussion hierzu: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19762/?q=sifi


*Siebfilter:*
Da gibt es zwei:
Zum einen den normalen Siebfilter mit einem Siebgewebe und den Spaltsiebfilter mit einem Spaltsieb als Filterelement. Zur näheren Erklärung der beien Siebelemente bitte googeln....
Voteil eines Siebfilters besteht darin, das der Schmutz auf dem Sieblandet und somit AUS dem System entfernt wird. Die feinheit geht hierbei bis ~200µm.

Der erste mit dem Gewebe kann leicht und billig für gepumpte Systeme nachgebaut werden, siehe hierzu der Eigenbau von unserem Olli.P:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/45

Nachteil des Gewebes ist, das sich s.g. Biofilm am Sieb absetzt und somit das Gewebe zusetzt.

Man kann aber auch eine automatische Reinigung einbauen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19570/?q=vollautomatischer+siebfilter

Anders beim Spaltsiebfilter z.B. dieses hier:
http://www.teichhandel-loebbecke.de...ve-III--Siebbogenfilter-bzw--Spaltfilter.html

Das Spaltsieb bringt eine höhere Reinigunsleistung, sowie höhere Durchflussraten und längere Reinigungsintervalle.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## qix100 (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hallo Peter,

vielen Dank für deine ausfühlrichen Erklärungen 
Ich denke ich werde mich wohl an Olli.Ps Eigenbau wagen. Dennoch bin ich bei dem Material fürs Sieb nicht ganz sicher, auf den Bildern siehts aus wie Stoff obwohl ich hier im Forum auch Edelstahl gelsen habe. Gibt es eine gute Quelle wo man sich ein solches Sieb besorgen kann?

Danke
Frank


----------



## Olli.P (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hallo Frank,

erst mal ein recht 

:willkommen  bei den Teich - :crazy

Guckst du hier 

Oder mal selbst bei E-Bäh Siebfilter oder Edelstahlsiebgewebe eingeben.... 

Ach ja,

des iss bei mir schon Edelstahlsiebgewebe..... 


Auch wenn's nich so aussieht....


----------



## qix100 (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hi Olli,

danke für das nette Willkommen 

Jetzt hast du mich mit deinem Eigenbau komplett angesteckt und ich war den ganzen Tag auf der Suche nach einer passenden Kiste  Habe schon viel gesehen und werde wohl Morgen mit dem Kauf starten.

Eine Frage habe ich noch zum Gitter. Ist das eher starr oder doch so wie ein Stück Stoff? 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Olli.P (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hallo Frank,

na ja, wie soll ich's sagen..... 

Es ist nicht ganz Starr und auch nicht wie ein Stück Stoff..... 

Das Siebgewebe geht aber eher in den Bereich fest. 

Ich weiß grad nicht, womit man es am besten vergleichen könnte....


----------



## schrope (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hi!


			
				Olli.P schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß grad nicht, womit man es am besten vergleichen könnte....


Mit einem seeehr gut gestärkten Hemd... 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## qix100 (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

MoinMoin,

habe jetzt einen passenden Behälter gefunden und das Sieb ist auch schon bestellt.
Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach Anschlüssen für die Zu- und Abläufe. Kann mir jemand eine Baumarktkette nennen oder muss ich da im Pumpenfachhandel schauen?

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## schrope (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wie funktioniert ein Vortex*

Hallo!

Für Flansche, Zugschieber und der gleichen siehe hier: http://www.boelstorf.de

Gummidichtungen im Baumarkt, musst du schauen, gibt es nicht überall und in allen Größen.

MfG,
Peter


----------

